# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  What printer to buy? Please advise

## chikondi

Hi Guys, ?I need your help, I am looking for advise to buy a 3d printer, i don’t have any experience (my first time). ?I am not sure whether its worth to spend a little extra for the 5 pro, or the 3 v2 with the updates. 1. Ender-3 V2 3D Printer | V4.2.2 Updated Silent Motherboard | Stable Power Supply, Or (https://www.creality3dofficial.eu/pr...2-3d-printer)2. Ender 5 Pro 3D Printer Silent Board Pre-installed (https://www.creality3dofficial.eu/pr...printer)Thanks.

----------

